# Stovetop expresso coffee makers!



## lucglobal

please can you help!

i am trying to find the best stainless steel stovetop expresso coffee maker that produces a Crema.

But I am having no luck as most of the bialetti's are aluminium..can you help or do you know where you could redirect me to! many thanks


----------



## DonRJ

I think you might be struggling to find one that produces any form of crema other than the Bialetti Brikka which is of course aluminium. I assume you have an induction hob, all the stainless steel ones I have seen are just variations of the standard moka pot which don`t do anything resembling crema.


----------



## coffeebean

It's not a stovetop but if you are after a crema and don't want a machine, you won't go far wrong with one of these!!http://astore.amazon.co.uk/thecofbea-21/detail/B0012IQ92C


----------



## lookseehear

I wouldn't say the presso makes a 'perfect' espresso Andy but a better approximation of one than a stove top!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MWJB

The only stove top espresso maker there is (excl. the Brikka, which if you want to be fussy doesn't technically make espresso, even if it does make delicious coffee) is aluminium, it's the Cafemotive Bacchi.

The Presso makes a drink typically closer to espresso than a moka pot, but crema is usually on the thin side, even with freshly roasted, finely ground beans. I always line the basket with a filter paper otherwise you can end up with a very silty, murky drink with espresso grinds. It is probably suited to more traditional, roastier coffees, one pull tends to dispense 50-60g. Makes a nice lungo style drink, not too far removed flavour wise from a moka pot...but you'll be lucky to get crema on that.

Is it due to your hob that you want stainless steel?

How about the MyPressi Twist, this makes espresso with water from your kettle (& preheating, as does the Presso).


----------



## lucglobal

Thank you all very much. i will check out all the links you have posted. thank you.

but im thinking maybe im being over precious about the stainless steel? ... has anyone any updated info on the health issues about modern aluminium stove top expresso makers. !


----------



## lucglobal

i also wanted to add.. the only reason i mention crema... was because i thought that was what indicated it was a really good espresso! maybe i should ask which stove top (or similiar alternative)..you would recommend makes a really good coffee?


----------



## MWJB

According to Rade at Seattle Coffee Gear aluminium moka pots are plated anyway. I wasn't aware (accepting the fact that I am blissfully unaware of many things) that there were any health issues with aluminium. I thought there was a suspicion of a link to dementia with those who did a lot of pickling/jam making with acidic solutions, but there has not been any substantial evidence that this was actually the case?

Apparently you are more likely to absorb aluminium directly from the water supply, or from antiperspirant. Even then it is thought to present virtually no risk to healthy adults in normal contact.

With a moka pot, I always fill the chamber with hot water anyway, less time on the hob which I think is easier on the rubber gasket...the gasket concerns me more than the aluminium, maybe just because it smells bad when overheated?


----------



## RoloD

Having had a Presso (briefly) I would say a much better bet is the Aeropress. No, strictly speaking, it doesn't make espresso yet (arguably) nor do stove top espresso pots - the problem being that the water coming through a Bialetti or Moka pot tends to be too hot and scorches the coffee (the Bacchi avoids this problem with clever engineering, but it ain't cheap). I've also found that they start off tasting good but soon deteriorate as the aluminium corrodes. The main point is that the Aeropress makes a very good cup of coffee.

(By the way, crema, by itself, isn't that tasty. When espresso machines first appeared in Italy people were quite put off by it - they thought it was some sort of scum - and the manufacturers called it 'crema' to make it seem like something positive.)


----------



## MWJB

lucglobal wrote: "i also wanted to add.. the only reason i mention crema... was because i thought that was what indicated it was a really good espresso! maybe i should ask which stove top (or similiar alternative)..you would recommend makes a really good coffee?"

A regular moka pot makes great coffee & is simple to use in that water & grounds levels are fairly preset by the pot. I misused mine for years & was forced to rethink my attitude on them by comments made by more experienced folk on this forum. Now I use it quite a lot, I like the relaxed simplicity of it (as well as the taste). There are pitfalls, so long as you avoid these you should enjoy consistently good coffee...

Pitfall #1 - Use a filter style grind, some folk recommend espresso grind but this will often lead to a bitter, silty, overextracted cup.

Pitfall #2 - Stop the extraction before the steam starts gurgling out. The liquor will come out dark & treacly, fading to a golden honey colour (you may even notice a level mark in the pot?), this is the time to kill the extraction by taking the pot off the hob and wrapping the base in a cold, wet tea towel/cloth (obviously taking care not to burn oneself on the hot pot base), I dunk the base in few cm of cold water in the sink.


----------



## MWJB

RoloD - I found the filter paper trick transformed the product from the Presso, I'm getting some really nice brews from my Aeropress (I even have 2 of them for A/Bing recipes)...but I would have to say that if it is espresso style coffee you want, the Presso is (or can be, with a bit of patience) closer than the Aeropress.


----------



## lucglobal

What fantastic well informed replies. thank you all for your interesting comments and advice. ! i am now armed with better information and tips. A really great site. thank you! x


----------



## RoloD

MWJB said:


> RoloD - I found the filter paper trick transformed the product from the Presso, I'm getting some really nice brews from my Aeropress (I even have 2 of them for A/Bing recipes)...but I would have to say that if it is espresso style coffee you want, the Presso is (or can be, with a bit of patience) closer than the Aeropress.


Out of curiousity - what's the filter paper trick?


----------



## MWJB

I used to find a lot of silt in the cup & a swampy taste, like an overextracted moka pot brew with the Presso. I just happened to be making an Aeropress brew and thought "that'll go in the Presso basket", so I lined the Presso basket with the Aeropress paper (using the tamper to shape it) & gave it a shot. Instantly noticed a difference, then did some A/B tests...now I always do this with the Presso.


----------

